# Autocycle ~~"Jewel Tank" on Ebay



## okozzy (Mar 15, 2013)

Solid tank... will it go the distance?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/prewar-schw...162?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3380a3fe1a


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dang Oscar, this stuff is getting expensive.......


----------



## okozzy (Mar 16, 2013)

*One can dream, but cash talks*

LOL... I'm out! 
Before it even starts.




Larmo63 said:


> Dang Oscar, this stuff is getting expensive.......


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Might as well just buy the rest of the bike if ya want one! V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 16, 2013)

There was a BIN of $1400 when it was initially listed.


----------



## okozzy (Mar 19, 2013)

*W t h ?*

Prices are out of control, 5 days to go and is up to $1,575 

* Where's the rest of the bike?*


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 20, 2013)

*Out of control*

Yes, it's highly desirable, but that's a rediculous amount of money for a piece of metal with two plastic reflectors.
Where does it end?.........................Wayne


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm gonna guess somewhere north of $2k--and no I am not a bidder. This  goes to illustrate the point of trying to build a bike from pieces. At this rate a $7500 Autocycle would cost you about $10k by the time you finished! V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 20, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised to see it hit $2k. There are a lot of motorbike frames/bikes out there and the only real obstacle in turning a $2500 motorbike into a $7000+ autocycle is the tank. If I had one for sale it would be priced north of $1500 for sure.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 20, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see it hit $2k. There are a lot of motorbike frames/bikes out there and the only real obstacle in turning a $2500 motorbike into a $7000+ autocycle is the tank. If I had one for sale it would be priced north of $1500 for sure.




I think that is a fair statement and a motorbike core can be obtained relatively inexpensively without the tank...and they're out there.
Chris


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 24, 2013)

okozzy said:


> Solid tank... will it go the distance?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/prewar-schw...2?
> pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3380a3fe1a




           $ 1,914.33 (20 bids)

            Two years ago at local flea market. A complete original w/jewel tank
            sold for $260. I missed it by one hour.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 25, 2013)

*Bin*

I should've hit the Buy it Now when it popped up. I was afraid if I had bought it I wouldn't sell it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well the thing about this going for almost $2k is that I don't think it's a quick flip! Hopefully someone got it that really needs to finish a bike. V/r Shawn


----------

